# Pronghorns from treestands



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This is QUICKLY becoming one of my favorite hunts!

This years hunt looks to be special, I have a very AWESOME lope found
were I'm set up....May-be the best one I've ever found on Plateau.
Going for my 3rd archery antelope off this unit ...8)...
I have two treestand set ups, But it looks like this one is were I'll spend
most my time this year....

The tree,










The stand,










View from the stand on the set up...










The 'set up...2nd minral rock....The 1st one COMPETLY gone in 4 weeks.










Antelope at the stand the last couple days...
Had them come in while I was settin up the stand .........



















Havn't got a good pic of the big one--------Yet...
Hoping to have one soon though..;-)..

I'm SUPER pumped! Aug 15th cant get here soon enough.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks awesome! Hope you get the big one....


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Goofy...I have not had the time to go look around. Are there many lopers this year? I know the water holes I will be sitting, hoping they move out of the trees and into the flats. How is the water? Pretty dry or are the watering holes full? I think I know the area you have your stand setup. I have driven thru a few times on my ATV. Looking forward to the hunt myself. We may wait until labor day weekend to go since my son can only hunt weekends this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Never seen so much water down there!
The flash floods last week has every water hole at full capasity.

Right now, They can drink from water puddles on the roads...

Not many antelope in the 'flats' this year,
But I have found very good numbers in the surounding areas....
The Fish lake side looks better than I've ever seen it, Antelope and deer both.


----------



## pintail18 (Jun 16, 2011)

Plateau antelope is by far my favorite hunt , and I've never held a tag for down there. My wife is in the first year of her waiting period, and is already anxious to get back down there, with her bow this time.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Goofy... the locals tell me the lopers don't move into the flats until September when the rut gets going. Last time I was there (drove thru in late Feb earlier this year) I saw no lopers on the flats and very few in the lowland hills around the Boulders (South of Bicknell). I am hoping they were just hibernating. We drove the stretch along the great western trail (10 mile atv trail) that runs past the ranger station over on the Boulders. I think it is the same place you have rented this year. Sometimes there are lots of lopers in the quakes along that trail, but that trip we saw only 1 very small herd of about 6 or 8.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya, bow dude, Thats the ranger station I have rented.

Lacal's,,?
I've been hunting this unit for over 30 years,
When can i be called a 'local' ,,,,, ? ...:mrgreen:...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

when you live there you can be called a local. My great grand parents and great great grand parents are buried in the Bicknell cemeteryl. They settled Bicknell flats which at that time was called Red Lake, prior to it being drained. My Grandmother was raised there. The town or settlement at that time was called Thurber. 

When did you say you were going to be there? If we get there when you are there, I will have to look you up. I really like the ranger station area.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

great pics and setup Goofy


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

It surprises most people that antelope are even in the trees, but the tallest one I've seen this year (16", average mass) was in the trees right off the Mammoth Creek road from SR14 to SR143. A few large meadows, but mostly quakies and evergreens. Good hunting, Goofy, and be safe!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

elkfromabove said:


> It surprises most people that antelope are even in the trees, but the tallest one I've seen this year (16", average mass) was in the trees right off the Mammoth Creek road from SR14 to SR143. A few large meadows, but mostly quakies and evergreens. Good hunting, Goofy, and be safe!


Yep I hear you. Two years ago my wife and I were in Panguitch Lake chasing them at high altitude (9,000 feet) and some in the quakies. It was fun times!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Kinda got side tracked on the antelope.

Even though we saw 135 different antelope bucks,
The deer hunting was CRAZY good!

After watching the kids miss a few shots, I couldn't take it anymore:!:

Let an arrow fly----This was the results.

Now when we get back down there next week, for a week,
I can really concentrate on that big loper...:grin:...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice deer goofy. My son and I won't be down chasing the lopers until the labor day week end. I am excited to go down. Sounds like the lopers are back in numbers.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bow_dude,----Thanks!
Actually the over all antelope numbers are not that great.

Doe and fawn numbers WAY lower than past years....

We saw about the same number of bucks as does and fawns total.

VERY, very few antelope on the traditional range.

The guys in the flats are struggling big time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a beauty. Way2go!

.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmmm.... so maybe I should have allowed more time for the hunt this year. Are you seeing them around the ranger station much? The last time I was down, which was in late Feb, along the GWT south of the cabin, was the only place I bumped any lopers. I saw none in the flats. I was hoping it was just the time of year and they hadn't moved out of the trees yet. I will have to get with you after your week long hunt. Guess I better get me another BLM map of the area. I gave mine away to a friend who hunted there two years ago.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bow_dude,
There are some not far from the Station, Including the giant I'm trying to kill.
But, not a lot.

We camped s/central in the unit for the first five days.
Saw one herd of bucks that had 21 together! another of 11 , 8 , and 9.....
Bucks only!.....No does.

I've spent 26 days on the unit so far this year, I have found small groups of antelope
in places I've never seen them before.
North on the Fishlake side and further south on the Boulder side ....

For the life of me, cant see how they are justifying 600 doe permits this year..:!:...

I will be back Sept 2nd.
Get with me, I can help.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here was our camping hang out for the first 5 nights of the hunt.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Goofy-
congrats on your Mule Deer! Il be heading down there on Wed, probably camping on the Parker mountain range. Never been down there but have looked at alot of maps and cant wait to fill my pronghorn tag.
Good luck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ I will be at the Aquarius Ranger Station,
If you get over that way, Stop by...:!:..^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck goofy


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Goof... I will get with you later. I have driven all over the area... mostly on the flats and spent some time around the outer perimeter of the trees on the south central and south west end. I am aware of several roads and most of the water holes in the flats. The last time I hunted down there, we found lopers in the alfalfa fields next to the ranger station. We have spent time around Parker lake, Posse Lake and about a dozen other water holes. I prefer the south west end of the flats. Good luck on getting your giant. I just want to fill my tag, so I won't be too particular about the goat size. Looking forward to making Jerky.

By the way, nice looking camp spot. I have not bumped into that location. That beats pulling a trailer down there.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be down that way for the muzzy Goofy. First year hunting Boulders with a smoke pole, I have bow hunted it 12 of the last 15 years. Your pics and stories are making it hard to work or do anything else in life except wish I was down there chasing velvet muleys. Thanks for posting!! Check PM as well. ;-)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I REALLY like the area you are going into with your smoke pole 247..:!:...

And thanks 35.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats goofy on the Muley. Now go get that big goat. This year was my first year hunting antelope down there it was fun. I got an pretty good buck. Spot and stalk.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

All packed!

Headed out in the morning......

I'll post an update in 7 or 8 days when I get back.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> All packed!
> 
> Headed out in the morning......
> 
> I'll post an update in 7 or 8 days when I get back.


What?????? There aint any internet service in the cabin you rented? I'd ask for my money back.

Good luck on the hunt


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I pay extra for cabins without cell service or internet. They tried to sell me a truck with Wifi once and I headed back to the used car lot to find something with a carburetor. Best O Luck Goofy. -----SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck goof! Nice buck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
Didn't punch the antelope permit.
Hunted 16 days, 
Had opportunitys to shoot smaller bucks.

Was dead set from day one not to shoot a buck I wasn't going to mount,
So I didn't.

Saw some great action from both the tree stands and blinds!
My youngest boy say's I'm just too picky.

Killing a nice deer buck early was a GREAT bonus! Made a fun/successful hunt!
Now onto the elk.......


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Goof. It was good to meet you. It was such a windy weekend that we just ended up sight seeing. We wanted to spot the lopers before setting up at a water hole. (not sure a blind would have stayed up in all the wind). We only saw the 4 does on Saturday. We drove over by the Guard station on Sunday and up the GW Trail to the south to the main road. Saw one small herd of about 8 in that area and ran into another small group over in the flats. The numbers are so low compared to what they have been in previous years. Not sure there are even 600 lopers in the area let alone 600 doe's that they have given out permits for. I am hoping the wind was the factor in keeping them hid up. We drove 80 miles on Sunday just sight seeing. We were so discouraged that we packed up and headed back home in the afternoon. I decided I had too many things that I could spend my time productively doing on Monday. So, I too came away unpunched, but satisfied. Good time spent with my son. Drove all over the area sight seeing and getting familiar with the area again. The old drive to hunt just isn't there anymore. I've learned that there are other things that need to take precedence in my life. Still enjoy going when I have the time though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The overall antelope herd on Plateau is WAAAAAAAAY down..^^^^^

I've spent almost 40 days on the unit this year,
only saw about 300 does over that period of time.....
600+ doe permits there this year is just way too many IMO.

It was great to meet you to bow_dude.....Hope to see you again some day...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear no tag punched


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Randy. People that spend any time down that way knows the lope situation ain't good. 600 girl permits is complete foolishness. What the HE** they thinkin? Gld to see you harvested a great looking buck. And it was nice runnin into ya. Not like the way my wife ran into me when I stopped the wheeler!! You ever seen so many people? FUDD


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

In 1999 When I bought my new truck. The wife and I took the drive from Otter Creek up over the top. over to Parker and then back and out the South end toward Boulder. We seen tons of ;lopes.> Huge Bucks. then the DWR started pullin em off the range. Been screwed up ever since. Last 5 or 6 years people have been turning there tags back. Reason? Lack of animals..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fudd, GREAT to meet ya, Even though so brief..
Would love to hook up again some time and visit a while:!:

And hey, my wife has ran into me ALOT worse than that..


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

This was my 4th time drawing that permit. 12 years ago when we first drew, there were herds that came into every water hole. We found water holes about every square mile. Each time we drew the permit, the numbers got fewer. 3 years ago we took 5 for 5 lopers. 3 years later (last weekend) we had a difficult time locating a loper. We covered a lot of ground and did a lot of glassing from on top of many of the knolls into the flats. Could not find any except for the 3 groups I mentioned in my previous post. Still fun to go and enjoy the company. It is not the kill that makes the hunt, it is the getting ready, the scouting and the anticipation of the hunt. Gonna miss the loper jerky this year.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

front hunter said:


> Wait, this cannot be! There's no way our biologists could mess up on the herd count TWICE now, in 5 years.... Is there? I'm curious to hear what their excuse is this time for getting it wrong! Last time "we had a bad winter and animals died after they did the counts...." This year, WE HAD NO WINTER. Keep in mind, they shipped a bunch of goats off last year to in a relocation project because we "had too many...". What a joke. This use to be the funnest hunt this state had for goats, bucks or does! I'm really sick of them managing our wildlife for money. They have gotta quit turning our does for dollars


It is not only the money that is driving the ridiculous amount of antelope tags being issued for this unit. It is the handful of local farmers and ranchers constantly fighting to remove the antelope off of the Parker coupled with the conservation groups that want to "save" the sage hen. There are a lot of people, who can influence the DWR, that will not be satisfied until every goat is removed from that area.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't see how the Cowboys who run the beef up on Parker think the Lopes R competing for feed. There are a ton of cows. Maybe they should cut down on grazing permits a bit..As for saving the sage chickens down that way. maybe they should do a better job counting the population.. Bow Dude. Am with you. back when you would drive past a water hole or go sit a water hole.. Herds of Goats. guess we will have to go out to Antelope Island to see how the Parker herd is doing>


----------

